# Interested in buying discounted accessories ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I am on the lookout for members who are looking to purchase the following items with the intention of DIY installation :

solar panels
satellite domes
satellite dishes
gaslow kits
sog systems
Fiamma cycle racks
air suspension
reversing camera systems
Seat Swivels

I want some video guides of installations and I am prepared to give hefty discounts for anyone wishing to buy any of the above via Outdoorbits and then providing video footage of the installation.

You will be credited back discount on receipt of the video footage


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Sog unit, I've sent PM
Chris


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Seat swivel plates..
I followed one off youtube..
Ducato seat
Maybe you could link in something with that ??


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

thx for the pointer Tonka, but we do already have a linked copy of that on our site but we wanted something more personalised to us


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I am considering Gaslow just can't afford it yet nearer December hopefully but keep me on the list unless anyone beats me to it!

Greenie


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Considering solar panels for DIY fit and would be interested. I have already fitted SOG, maxview crank up system and Gaslow myself in the past.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I need a bike rack Nukie but ive no idea how to do a video :roll: or fit it :roll: maybe you could bring it to the Global and fit it for me and video it at the same time  



Jac


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Nuke we are just about to fit a Swivel seat this weekend to our Autosleeper VW T4 so Ray will video it for you. i will cut out any swear words :lol: :lol:


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

What and miss out all the good bits Mavis. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Andy


----------



## JABUK (Aug 30, 2010)

WOW this looks like a great oppertunity.

I'm currently refurbing the interior of my swift kontiki van and i'm looking to add the following:

solar panels 
satellite domes or satellite dishes (Havent decided which)
Fiamma cycle racks 
air suspension 
reversing camera systems 
Seat Swivels 

aswell as I want to fit a new dometic fridge and a new oven aswell as sink and will also be making new cupboards for the sink and upper cupboards.

I've just purchased a new theford casset c200 toilet, and will be adding a new sink and shower head too.

I'm also installing new sietz windows too. If you could let me know what discounts your offering and also wether you wish to have any other videos of anything else and i'm sure we could do business.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Nuke 

I'm not trying to be a party pooper and I think its a great idea but can I throw a thought in the mix? Are you leaving yourself a bit open for potential problems in todays litigious world? 

Lets say someone watches a video on your website of the install of a satellite system, showing someone drilling a 50mm hole in their van roof, who you have paid (all be it via a discount) without mentioning safety goggles, scaffolding dangers, correct use of ladders, h & s bullsh*te etc. Then someone sees this and thinks that looks easy and drills through cables or falls off their own van roof. 

Are you in a sticky legal position? Could you be legally considered to be the responsible professional who as potential gained by selling the punter the satellite system by implying its all easy peasy to diy fit. 

Yes maybe that examples a bit extreme but I just thought I'd mention it because thats what I thought of when I read your idea. 

What do you others think?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*DIY*

I agree Twinky. Someone will damage their van doing what "I" did on the video. Next thing, News of the World!

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Spoil sports. i was looking forward to a replacement prog for Top Gear :lol:  :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Simply add a disclaimer simples :wink:


----------



## JABUK (Aug 30, 2010)

I think your all right in what you say about protecting yourself from litigation. But I think with some legal protection on the webpage before viewing the file should be sufficient. Besides as i'm basically rebuilding the whole of my van, I would definately fit the parts first where I can, before filming. Sorry to spoil the fun.
Who knows I could be the next frank spenser of motorhome DIY  
Although I'm not ginger but I think the mack and beret may suit, or Perhaps I could be a James May as I share the first name but I don't use the word cock much, if at all. Worst thing is i'm a yorkshire man at birth and live in the southeast, so i'll probally end up a clarkson :lol: No comments about Hammond please.
I could be my own TopGear, i'll call it Mo'Gear or even maybe Muchas Gearos and i'll do it in a cuban dictator uniform. I'm sure it would go well in the states :lol:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

It might of been a good idea to ask me when I bourght the Cat from you.... Clive


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> It might of been a good idea to ask me when I bourght the Cat from you.... Clive


Sorry Clive hadn't had the idea then


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

I have just purchased a complete Gaslow re- fillable system from Outdoor Bits today.

Does your offer still stand? 

If so what must I do.

Regards

Drew


----------



## scotscougar (Oct 9, 2010)

Hiya 

only thing left on my shopping list is Satelite kit to be fitted as have everything else installed (by previous owner) pm me if your interested and we will discuss further. 
As to the safety side I have very strong personal safety training and work related training also currently doing safety at Work NEBOSH course so would be able to plan and get filmed and fitted possibly with full safety conciderations (its not gas so dont need a gas certificate LOL) and agree with comments from Twinky

only thought now is not at home offshore so with everything else on roof ie Heki Skylights Ariel and Solar Panale do not know where it could possibly be fitted hahahahahahaha :lol: 

John


----------

